# Sad news for me and Emma



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm new here and posted yesterday about a conern I had regarding breathing with my newest kitty, Emma. And thank God that Laurie and someone else urged me to make a vet appt ASAP. I took her this morning, and it turns out that she has a diaphramatic hernia, which can't be fixed without a very expensive surgery. I'm so, so upset. I just don't know what to do. I don't even have insurance myself because the economy has hit me so hard this year and it's been such a struggle, so what am I supposed to do? I can't put her down. I just can't do it. The vet said that she may live many, many months or even a few years, but eventually it will catch up with her. I just wasn't expecting to hear that. I thought it may be upper respiratory or something, like someone here mentioned, but I just never really dreamed it would be this serious. 

On to better news. She's so smart that she's already used her litter box and I just got it tonight and put her in it a few times. What a girl!!! I'll have to upload some photos of her soon so you can see how adorable she is. Did I mention she's got Manx in her? That little stubbie is the cutest!

Anyway, thanks to all who replied to me yesterday. As soon as I'm able to post in the health section, I'll thank everyone there. And thanks for listening to me vent. I needed that. I'm tired of crying about it.  Me and Emma are curling up and going to bed now. 

All the best to everyone!

KK


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi KK, sorry I missed your initial post. Welcome to the forum and good for you for taking in Tiger and Emma.

What I'm about to say probably isn't what you want to hear, but I feel I have to say something. It really isn't fair to just let Emma go on struggling to breath day in and day out until she dies. If you can't afford the surgery (which is understandable, its a very extensive surgery) then the kindest thing you can do for emma is put her to sleep. 

you said,"But I'm noticing that her breathing is very hard. Her whole body moves when she inhales and exhales. I know she's very small, but it just doesn't look right. I can see her little nostrils move too. She's sleeping a lot, which may be normal for a young kitten, and she's not active at all, not much of an appetite, but she'll eat a little bit." 

Think about it, do you really want to allow her to continue in this way until she passes away? Do you really want to watch this precious kitty suffocate to death? Its not really fair to her. Part of loving and caring for animals is being kind and loving and selfless enough to put our own feelings aside and do what is best for the animal. In this case, having Emma humanely put to sleep.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, KK. I'm sorry to hear Emma is having problems. I hope the future is brighter for both of you.

Be sure to sign the rules, and post here 2 more times. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The specialists in our town has an angel fund which does specialized surgeries at cost for people who cant afford the surgery on their pets. They have help us out several times with our rescue cats. check around your area to see if something like this is available.

If not I wouldnt let the kitten suffer like that. Beleive me I know the heart break of putting a cat or kitten down. Ive had to do it more times than Id like to remember. Im tearing up just thinking of all their faces and names. but do know its the kindest gift you can give your sweet kitty is to not let it struggle & suffer but to send it on to its next life. Its life doesnt end here. She will meet you on the other side. My heart goes out to you. Just know its the humane thing to do. We all wrap our arms around both of you as you face this.


----------



## David1975 (Aug 25, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your predicament, our kitten died yesterday from suspected FIP after being treated for Toxoplasmosis when she suddenly became much worse in her symptoms.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It might also be worth it to contact any veterinary teaching school that might be in your area. I currently attend vet tech school, and last year an unfortunate person contacted us about her precious kitty that kept blocking, and needed very expensive surgery. It was decided that she would have to sign papers acknowledging that her cat was getting surgery for educational purposes, and that students would be handling prep/recovery, but they did a perineal urethrostomy to prevent future blockage and the cat made a full recovery.

You should also look into CareCredit- I use this for all my vet bills, so I can pay them off little by little. It takes the sting off those big vet bills- these economic times sure are rough!


----------



## araselocyn (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sorry, I would even talk to your vet and see if you can't work out some kind of payment plan or something. My vet has been very helpful with me and my kitties when it comes to expensive treatments and surgeries. I'm very grateful to have found a vet like him. Keep us all updated on your kitty!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

To everyone who responded: Thank you so much for your sweet thoughts and support. Let me first say that I asked my vet was Emma suffering; he said no. It looks worse than what it is as far as her tummy moving. She is breathing okay he said, but it will catch up with her in the long run. That's why he said I could keep her and love her and when it did get bad for her, I would then need to put her to sleep. But, you know, every time I look at her, I want to cry. Part of it is because she's just 8 weeks old and so frail looking, but the biggest part IS her breathing for me, no matter what the vet says. Now I'm even more concerned than ever by what you all are saying. I would never in a million years put my feelings above hers, no matter how it hurts. Years ago I had a beautiful cat named Tugar, and she died of cancer. I had her for going on 13 years, and I thought I would absolutely die right then, but we do survive, so I know what I'm up against there. Please, everyone, know that I was only basing my knowledge and decision off of what my vet said. Now I must think about this again. I think I should call the office again and ask some more questions, because if she's suffering one bit, I don't want that for her, no way. So I will keep everyone posted. And thank you wonderful cat lovers for directing me to some possible avenues that might be able to help Emma. I will definitely check into those as well. Big Hugs!

KK


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeanie, I thought I did sign the rules. If it didn't take, let me know and I'll do it again.

And thank you for the welcome!

KK


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart goes out to you & Emma. I've had foster kittens who had bad URI. They were weezing & breathing thru their mouths. It ripped me up watching them struggling to breath. I had the humidifier going to loosen the flem, giving antibiotics, force feeding. I could hear the rattle in the breathing. I went back to the vet 3 times & the vet claimed he couldn't hear it in the lungs. Needless to say I won't use that vet anymore. 

I have a vet now who I know believes the the way I do. She has on helped me decide so many times the coarse to take. She's helped me make the life @ death decissions based on our mutual philosphy about the quality of life. She can look at a cat & recognize the will to live. She's helped me bring back cats from the brink to recover & live full happy lives. And she's helped me make the decission when there wasn't hope of a recovery. 

I guess telling you this so you will make sure you have a vet who believes cats feel pain, dispare, and also can struggle to have you help save them. The vet has to be intuitive & compassionate. I've met a fair amount of vets who are jadded & it's a job not a passionate calling. A good vet will walk with you thru these decissions. Throughly discuss why they came to conclusions. Plus they can gently usher a cat to it's next life.

Never hesitate to get a 2nd opinion if you feel your not getting good answers or being heard. *Always trust your own intuition.* It's obvious you are putting Emma's well being first. 
Im probably rambling on about this. Im a bit raw from loosing several very special cats this year. I would be burnt out and have quit if it wasnt for my great vet who helped me make sense of some of it. My prayer for you is to have a good vet to help you in this.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

KK, you did sign the rules, and you have more than enough posts to use any forum. 

This site, from our sticky forum, lists organizations that will helpl with vet bills. I hope it's helpful to you.

http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198


----------



## Chessie16 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. Its a tough decision! I had to make a similar one two months ago with my kitty. She's doing better now after quite a bit of $. I hope she lives for longer than expected and feel good knowing that she will be well loved and cared for during her life.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably an unpopular opinion, but I believe statistics from last year were around a 27% adoption rate for cats in shelters. We all know what happens to cats that do not get adopted.

Easier for me to say since not bonded, but I wouldn't want a kitty suffering having a hard time breathing during a shortend life, and adopting another kitty without serious health issues from a shelter is still saving a life. A hard decision either way.


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> KK, you did sign the rules, and you have more than enough posts to use any forum.
> 
> This site, from our sticky forum, lists organizations that will helpl with vet bills. I hope it's helpful to you.
> 
> [URL="http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198"]http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198[/URL]


Jeanie, I did find that sticky, and thank you. I've been contacting every one of them. So far no luck, for a few different reasons. Mainly underfunding, which I can certainly understand. There's so many of us that need help, and there's just not enough money to go around. I'm even thinking of posting on craigslist or somewhere, but I fear they'll think it's a scam. A friend of mine said he had seen posts like that before. I'm desperate it seems. But Emma is playing and in good spirts most all the time. She acts just like a normal kitty, but I know this will catch up with her. The vet says she's not hurting or suffering. We're supposed to be getting another x-ray next week and she's getting her second deworming thingy - I forget - but I'll be speaking with him again about things. I'll keep everyone posted. 

Thanks so much for the concern. 

Jeanie, this is not the place to ask, but I'm not getting instant notifications after I subscribe to threads. Any ideas? :?:

KK


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Chessie16 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. Its a tough decision! I had to make a similar one two months ago with my kitty. She's doing better now after quite a bit of $. I hope she lives for longer than expected and feel good knowing that she will be well loved and cared for during her life.


Thank you, Chessie16. 

I hope your kitty does well. They are so, so easy to love. Is she still feeling better now?

KK


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> Easier for me to say since not bonded, but I wouldn't want a kitty suffering having a hard time breathing during a shortend life, and adopting another kitty without serious health issues from a shelter is still saving a life. A hard decision either way.


She's not suffering, and I wouldn't let her suffer if she was. I'm still trying to find help; I'm not giving up until I'm made to.

KK


----------



## Heart Broken (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like u got yourself a great cat there, i myself am here because it is to late for one of my cats. So i thought my story may help someone else. Best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Craigslist can have scammers... but good people use it too. It would not hurt one bit to ask for help on there. I use CL all of the time and have ended up meeting some very caring people. Just be smart about it. If it sounds too good to be true, often times.. it is.


----------

